# Locking Tuners as direct replacement for Ibanez



## drmosh (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey,
are there any locking tuners I could get to directly replacement for tuners on a JEM or Universe guitar? Without having to drill or anything?

Many thanks!


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 28, 2009)

Sperzel trim-lok tuners fit on my 7321. I don't have experience with the jem or uv guitars but perhaps there's some dimensional similarities(Ibanez.) I did have to remove the mounting-pin (don't know what you would call them exactly) from the tuning machines but they pull out quite easily. 
Even babies enjoy sperzel trim-lok tuners! Good Luck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

I would think that Gotoh tuners would fit, seeing as thats who makes the stock ones for the UVs and JEMs. 

Though, if you're locking the nut, why would you need locking tuners?


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2009)

I -think- the Schaller locking tuners are the same size, but I'm not positive and don't have any here to check it.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 28, 2009)

so you don't need the mounting pin?


----------



## drmosh (Nov 28, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I would think that Gotoh tuners would fit, seeing as thats who makes the stock ones for the UVs and JEMs.
> 
> Though, if you're locking the nut, why would you need locking tuners?



It's just easier when stringing the guitar


----------



## cyril v (Nov 28, 2009)

Planetwaves auto-trims and Schallers locking tuners are drop-in replacements for these as well...


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I dropped a set of Schaller Locking Tuners in my old RGA no drilling. Just a pair of pliers.


----------

